# Reflux, rib pain and tenderness. Help!



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm 31 and have along history of Constipation but the past few years have suffered nausea (without being sick), acid and pain. What concerns me is that I have tenderness on lower left ribs and over where I think the stomach is. I had a barium meal 2 years ago which just showed reflux, no ulcers and have been on Ranitidine, Lansoprazole, currently on Esomeprazole 40mg and domperidone 'as needed' (not sure that any really help). Thing is, the tenderness is werse and I get a raw niggly feeling between navel and ribs. Could this just be reflux? I'm so concerned it's an ulcer that could have appeared since the tests. Can reflux cause tenderness and feeling that stomach isn't there so nowhere for food/drink to go? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The stomach is more center rather than over on the left.There is a bend in the colon on the left under the ribs. This bend (the splenic flexure is the technical name) is a very common trouble spot in the colon for IBSers.Reflux pain is usually more up in the chest, not down below the stomach toward the navel.Not sure what to make of it feels like your stomach isn't there, but some people do get a sensation in the esophagus which is in the chest that feels like something got stuck on the way down. I think that can be more common in people with reflux, but you can get that sensation without it.If you are having trouble swallowing food you may need to have the upper GI checked again. you can get some issues in the esophagus that can cause a problem with swallowing from reflux if it isn't controlled well enough.


----------



## dmo (Jul 28, 2009)

My pain is in the upper right side, under right breast near rib bone. That is a separate issue. I had an endopscopy last December 'cause occasionally I wasn't able to swallow. Food would get backed up in my esophagus and the only way to clear it would be to vomit. I had this issue for a year before I went to the Dr. They did a barium x ray and found a Schlotts ring (?) and I then had an endospcopy. During the procedure they stretched my esophagus with balloons. I was taking enticort and have since stopped. I am told my symptoms may come back and I'll have to take the medication again. I have that under control but am now having ibs problems with the pain under the right breast/right rib.


----------

